# Pattern challenge.



## mrCage (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi 

Time for a quite simple but still challenging pattern task. Set up the 5x5x5 pattern depicted below in as few moves as possible. Block turn metric is honoured. All spots are of the opposite face-colour. Submitted solution may be a symmetric equivalent... Note how all spots gravitate towards one of two diagonally oposite corners. It adds to its attraction.







Per


----------



## TMOY (Sep 30, 2009)

Here is my solution. E and M mean triple inner layer moves.
F2 L2 u2 R' F' u E2 M E2 M' u' F R u2 L2 F2


----------



## mrCage (Oct 1, 2009)

TMOY said:


> Here is my solution. E and M mean triple inner layer moves.
> F2 L2 u2 R' F' u E2 M E2 M' u' F R u2 L2 F2


 
Very nice solution. My own solution is 17 turns, 1 turn more than yours. But mine is better in quarter turn block metric

I do it like this:
B' D' l F B r2 E' r2 E B' F' l' VF2 E' VF2 U R

Sorry about the mixed notation. My E is like yours, while the VF2's are taken from randelshofer's applet notation.

You base it on a single commutator, while i have used two of them

Per


----------

